# Smooth vs texture



## LnciAnthony (Apr 28, 2011)

guys, what percent cost hike would you include for labor if customer requested smooth finish as opposed to the initial medium texture qouted? Say the room was 8x10 and ceilings included. How much added time? Thanks


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

I do all commercial work, but my finishers would say it should be close to a wash, because the extra smooth wall labor is being off set by not doing the texture application. But I will add the caveat that they and myself believe that many finishers use the application of a texture to justify a pre-texture finish that is of poorer quality than it should be. 

On multi-family work, the finisher that I have mostly worked with believes that there should be a "almost" smooth wall finish before the texture is sprayed. And his product looks good. Very different from the typical residential job where you walk in before the texture flies, and Helen Keller could find the tape joints.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

We add approx .03 .08 cents per bf over the whole job, as we have found that trusses now days are terrible, and it takes a bit more time as to just texturing.


----------



## chadda (May 3, 2011)

*add a little for smooth*

I agree Anti-Wingnut, it is almost a wash when it comes to time (and nice Helen Keller name drop). I would go as far to say (to be on the safe side of the bid) to add an extra hour tops for the 8X10 room, smooth finish is harder to pull off then a spray texture finish. Almost a wash when you get better and better at it though


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

It depends on the level of smooth finish, if I have to put down a level 5 finish over tape and mud I'm gonna charge more. that's the problem today everything is done dirt cheap. then the customer or GC or Builder crys when they dont get a Grade AAA job done.


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

But I will add the caveat that they and myself believe that many finishers use the application of a texture to justify a pre-texture finish that is of poorer quality than it should be. 


well the real reason is that when you texture you dont need mud on certain places cause its not being sanded. the finish should be good but if your not sanding a finished wall ceiling then you dont neccesarily need mud there . hence the lesser finsh .


----------

